# Stillen Lip Spoiler owners....



## Smitty_06 (Nov 6, 2006)

I bought a Stillen lip spoiler back in february (they had 20% off, so figured that would pay for shipping), and I just went to pre-drill the holes, and found out I probably had an incorrect part shipped. I'd phone stillen, but they're closed right now.
I have an 06 Altima, and I had a lip spoiler with part number *108341 - 04 - Altima*
shipped to me. This part number was on the inside of the bumper. That same number is on the invoice, except for the *04 - Altima* part. It does state on the invoice that it is a "05-06 Altima - Classic" lip spoiler.
When I first got it I put the lip up against the car to see if it fit, which it looked like it did, up until today when I took the bumper off to pre-drill the holes, then I noticed it didn't run in line with the bumper on the bottom (where it needs to be attached).

So basically what I'm trying to get an answer to is, is the 04 bumper different from the 05-06 bumper?


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

yes the whole front end it different.


Hey if they dont do anything for yah.. My girls got an 03 and ive been looking for one. Hit me up at [email protected]


----------

